# Kindle Question



## Jeffriesw (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a question if I may for any Kindle users. How do you load e books on a kindle that are not from amazon? I know they will need to be in a compatible format, I just do not know how to do it.

In looking though this thread, I know it must be possible, ~~~> http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/free-reformed-kindle-books-77377/ 
but I just want to find out how to do it. My wife and I are thinking about buying one~~~~> Kindle Paperwhite 3G - Ereader with Free 3G & Built-In Light and wanted to make sure we will be able do what we want with it.

Thanks!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a Kindle Fire HD, and it's quite easy on my device. All I do is navigate to the book I want (ie, that web page), select the .mobi file, and download it. It is immediately available, so I'd say it works very well. 

That being said, mine is not the same model as yours, so the process may be different.


----------



## ooguyx (Jul 22, 2013)

Your kindle also has an email address that you can email the books to and they will appear in the books list.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 22, 2013)

au5t1n said:


> If you get an older model like the one I have, then you will need to plug the Kindle into your computer and copy and paste the file into the Kindle folder that pops up.



The folder name is usually "documents". Some Kindles also have a file called called "e-books." Don't put it into "e-books" because it won't find them. Put the Mobi, text file, or pdf in the folder called "documents."


----------



## Eoghan (Jul 22, 2013)

I have Gary North's book "Puritan Experiments in Economics" on my Kindle. As I recall the only problem is that you need to name _.pdf_ files to recognise them, as you save them onto the Kindle.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 22, 2013)

I find the easiest way to load a .mobi book is to connect the Kindle to the computer and it opens up like a hard drive. I then drag that file into that folder.

Incidentally, if you have an ePub file, you can convert it to .mobi using Calibre.


----------



## Edward (Jul 22, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> As I recall the only problem is that you need to name .pdf files to recognise them



Only if it is a PDF.


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Jul 22, 2013)

au5t1n said:


> If the Kindle model you purchase can surf the Internet (like the previous poster), then it will be easy.
> 
> If you get an older model like the one I have, then you will need to plug the Kindle into your computer and copy and paste the file into the Kindle folder that pops up.
> 
> Either way, you can do it.



Yes, what Austin said! 

I first download the file to the hard drive on my computer. I rename if necessary. Then I connect my Kindle and copy and paste it into the appropriate folder in my Kindle.


----------



## PaulCLawton (Jul 23, 2013)

I have found using the _Send to Kindle_ app to be the best method.


----------



## gkterry (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Book Downloads*



PaulCLawton said:


> I have found using the _Send to Kindle_ app to be the best method.



Absolutely correct! Send to Kindle will accept Word files, html files,and mobi files. Once they are sent, in a few minutes they will appear on your mobile device(s). The major advantage to using this is that annotations and highlights will sync across your mobile devices. This is the simplest and most effective way of adding your own content to your Kindle.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 23, 2013)

PaulCLawton said:


> I have found using the _Send to Kindle_ app to be the best method.



Now that's a cool app. I hadn't seen that one before today. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PaulCLawton (Jul 23, 2013)

NP! What I like best about it is that it sends everything to your Amazon "cloud" as well, so if you ever lose the original file you're covered, and you can read it on other devices with the Kindle app (i.e. smartphone).


----------



## ZackF (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeffriesw said:


> My wife and I are thinking about buying one~~~~> Kindle Paperwhite 3G - Ereader with Free 3G & Built-In Light and wanted to make sure we will be able do what we want with it.
> 
> Thanks!



You probably each going to want your own! That's my caution.


----------



## jogri17 (Jul 23, 2013)

Kindle books are .mobi. The industry standard is .epub. you can use a free program called callibre to convert .docx, .pdf and .epub to .mobi- it works pretty well.


----------



## DJeffries (Jul 25, 2013)

Get the Kindl Fire!! I have one, you wont regret it I promise!


----------

